

How to fix yellowed plastics on old computers [video] - Audiophilip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU7vXMezW_I

======
acherion
Although this looks like it works if / when completed correctly, many retro
computer collectors have found that after a couple of years or so, the
yellowing returns.

The retrobright solution only removes yellowing from the surface. Over time,
the bromine resurfaces and the case gets yellowed again. The difference though
is that now your plastic is slightly more brittle thanks to the retrobright
process, so in fact you're worse off now than before.

